# Subcontractors, Truck and Equipment Operators, Sidewalk Crews



## YourWay (Sep 10, 2015)

Your Way Property Services, one of *SIMA's top 100 Snow Contractors in the Country for the past 4 years*, located in Milford Michigan is seeking Subcontractors and Team Members for our snow division.

We are looking for *RELIABLE* and *EXPERIENCED* Subcontractors for our commercial clients in Wayne, Oakland and Livingston Counties. Must have proper insurance and equipment. (compensation from *$65-$85/hr*.)

We are also recruiting Team Members for Sidewalk Crews as well as Truck/Equipment Operators to join our team. We offer year round employment with continuing work in our lawn maintenance and landscape divisions.
*Sidewalk Crew - $15-$17
Standard Flow - $17-$20
CDL Salt - $20-$25
Operators - Skids/Loaders - $17 - $20
*
Please apply to [email protected] or call 248-676-8508.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Standard flow ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Superior L & L;2028985 said:


> Standard flow ?


Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Your Way, you want to cycle back thru that list and explain standard flow.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

How would upgrade to "High flow" is that a option?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What does CDL salt mean?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

CDL salt truck driver.


----------

